# Is Rhys Millen Dead ?



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I was just watching the show "Rides" on TLC and I thought I heard Rod Millen say "If Rhys were here today, he'd love this thing" or something along those lines. Did Rhys Millen die recently or am I just hearing things. If so how did he die, and when.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

But he was on the show also...so I dont think he's dead. Remember, he has his own business also, so maybe he was just away on business....I dunno though.


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

i think he was saying if he was physically here. as in at the same location. he would love this thing. not if he was alive he would love this thing. it was a great show too. that is430 turned out sweet.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Alright, good to know, thanks for helpin a brotha out.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

If Pinchy were here, he would love this thread *sniff* [/homer simpson]

Yeah Rhys is alive and kicking.


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

i'm surprised they did an episode on a swap that's not totally unheard of or all that radical. I'm not saying it's stupid or really common, there is just alot more choices out there for import performance.

And am I the only one who realizes toyota was going to offer the 4.3l V8 in an IS300 body (they might have even gone through with it)? They were gonna call it-*gasp*- the IS430


----------

